# CAI vs. Short Ram



## Sentrix01 (Mar 18, 2005)

okay my friend was talking to someone and that person told and even convinced my friend that a short ram intake with a heat guard is better than a CAI(performance wise), he also said this is because the short ram took in more air than a CAI. i always thought and believed that CAI was so much better b/c it literally sucked in cold air to ur engine which produces more power. Can someone please help me and tell me which is true, b/c now i am completely confused. and a detailed description of how it works would be great b/c i would love to prove this kid wrong. 
- Jay


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

CAI's are better. Sucking in cold air is better than sucking in more hot air because colder air is more dense.

a cooler air charge will produce more power than an equal volume of warm/hot air because there are less actual oxygen molecules in the given volume of air


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Mike is correct, although it is sometimes hard to tell, CAI's almost allways produce better dyno numbers than short ram systems.


----------



## NoTTaSIN (Nov 24, 2004)

the only way a short ram would be good is if you took of your hood, cold air runs better i had them both, and i like the CAI


----------



## Sentrix01 (Mar 18, 2005)

does it make a difference because the short ram has a shorter pipe than a CAI?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

slowly re-read everything that has been posted.


----------

